# محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع


البرنامج المعروف محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع

و أخر نسخة لهذا البرنامج بعد المشوار الجيد للمبرمج

و السمعه الجيدة أيضاً للبرنامج المعروف البرنامج العربي

الأول من نوعه لتحويل صيغ الصوتيات و الفيديو

كما له اضافات جيدة في نسخته السابعة المطورة

يمكنك مشاهدة صورة للبرنامج حتى تتعرف لمميزاته الجديدة


هذا رابط البرنامج   http://www.ozonemediatec.com/download/ozomedia70.exe

هذا رابط الكراك     http://www.x5up.com/down-DFTRAQL8ZB.html


----------



## geogeo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

الف شكرا البرنامج رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

شكرا البرنامج جميل وكنت احتاجة


----------



## mero1230 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

الكراك انت حاطط لينك منتدى تانى ياريت ترفعه انت علشان المنتدى مش بيسجل اللى مروع عليه وربنا يعوضك


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## touni (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

مشكور و خصوصاً علكراك


----------



## touni (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

ياريت تعطينا الكراك هون لاني ما بدي سجل
مع الشكر


----------



## marline (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

ميرسى ليك اوى يافيدو
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*



geogeo قال:


> الف شكرا البرنامج رائع ربنا يباركك




شكرا لردك يا اخ 
geogeo


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*



غصن زيتون قال:


> شكرا البرنامج جميل وكنت احتاجة




اهلا حبيبي تكرم عيونك


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*



mero1230 قال:


> الكراك انت حاطط لينك منتدى تانى ياريت ترفعه انت علشان المنتدى مش بيسجل اللى مروع عليه وربنا يعوضك




حبيبي انا رح عدل الرابط وانت جرب مرة تانية
واي خدمة انا جاهز


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*



marline قال:


> ميرسى ليك اوى يافيدو
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير




شكرا الك marline مرورك كتير رائع


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: محول الصوتيات الإصدار السابع*

شكرا للجميع وانا عدلت الرابط لكي اسهل عليكم  التحميل


----------



## يوسف عطية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت اى حد من زملائى المتوجدون يشرح لى اية استخدام الكراك فى البرنامج


----------



## emy (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسى كتير يا فيدو*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكرا ليك


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااا
يااااااااابااااااااااشااااااااا*


----------

